# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Psychiatrist question

## paulnelson

If I go from a doctor that prescribes me 2mg of Xanax a day but the withdraws hit if I dont get 3 doses. I would like another mg Psychiatrist in California. Whats the best approach? I also want to ask about a mood stabilizer. How should I bring this up? Does the psychiatrist and doctor communicate?

----------

